# [SOLVED] Blackberry Curve & Bold won't synch to BES



## 2xg

Hello All,

So here’s the deal, I am trying to synch up a blackberry Curve and Bold to our BES Express V. 5.0.3 running in a Exchange 2010 Server. So far I was able to synched 20 phones, combination of Curves, Bolds and Storms. 
How come it stopped synching and it is stuck on Activating…..and it will retry then it will try to activate. 

Also, during the activation process this 'RIM_bca28a80-e9c0-11d1-87fe-00600811c6a2' gets emailed to the BB User.

Event ID’s errors and warning, might be helpful: 20400, 15000, 20154

Things that I have tried accdg from what I have google searched so far:
- Wiping the handheld then reactivate again using the Enterprise Activation option
- Removed the battery for 10 min, then wipe the handheld again and reactivate
- Stopped/Restarted Blackberry and Exchange Services

and a lot more that I can't think of right now.....

Thanks guys!


----------



## Clark76

*Re: Blackberry Curve & Bold won't synch to BES*

Where you the one who set up this BES Express? Did you disable the throttling policy in Exchange?

If you have not yet then here are the directions:

On the Microsoft Exchange Server, click Start > Microsoft Exchange Server 2010 > Exchange Management Shell.
Type New-ThrottlingPolicy BESPolicy -RCAMaxConcurrency $null -RCAPercentTimeInAD $null -RCAPercentTimeInCAS $null -RCAPercentTimeInMailboxRPC $null -EWSMaxConcurrency $null -EWSPercentTimeInAD $null -EWSPercentTimeInCAS $null -EWSPercentTimeInMailboxRPC $null -EWSMaxSubscriptions $null -EWSFastSearchTimeoutInSeconds $null -EWSFindCountLimit $null
Type Set-Mailbox "BESAdmin" -ThrottlingPolicy BESPolicy.
Restart the BlackBerry Controller Service. 

Note: If the Microsoft Exchange Server is 2010 SP1, complete the following step as well:
Type:
Set-ThrottlingPolicy BESPolicy -CPAMaxConcurrency $NULL -CPAPercentTimeInCAS $NULL -CPAPercentTimeInMailboxRPC $NULL 


Are you receiving any sort of errors in the Messaging Agent logs?


----------



## 2xg

*Re: Blackberry Curve & Bold won't synch to BES*

Originally I installed and setup then I got stuck then I called BES Support. The BES Express was reinstalled 3x bec of diff issues.


> Where you the one who set up this BES Express?


I don't remember disabling the throttling policy in Exchange


> Did you disable the throttling policy in Exchange?


It's not SP1, so no need to do this.


> Note: If the Microsoft Exchange Server is 2010 SP1, complete the following step as well:
> Type:
> Set-ThrottlingPolicy BESPolicy -CPAMaxConcurrency $NULL -CPAPercentTimeInCAS $NULL -CPAPercentTimeInMailboxRPC $NULL


Do I need stop/restart all Blackberry Services after all of these commands in the EMS?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## 2xg

*Re: Blackberry Curve & Bold won't synch to BES*

It didn't work, I only restarted the Controller Service per your advice.

I found this from doing Google Search, do you think it would help. I don't want to do this yet without your okay. Many Thanks again. 


> add-exchangeadministrator BESAdmin -role ViewOnlyAdmin
> 
> Get-mailboxserver MAILSERVERNAME | add-adpermission xxx8211;user BESAdmin -accessrights*GenericRead, GenericWrite*-extendedrights Send-As, Receive-As, ms-Exch-Store-Admin


----------



## Clark76

*Re: Blackberry Curve & Bold won't synch to BES*

That command it to create a new bes admin account as found here: KB04293-How to switch BlackBerry Enterprise Server service accounts

Leaning towards this not being the case since it was working previously.

How many users are on Exchange? Are you receiving any sort of errors in the Messaging Agent logs? When you say it stopped syncing, it is for everyone of just a few users? If it is just one or two users what happens if you put them on a static agent? Same thing?


----------



## 2xg

*Re: Blackberry Curve & Bold won't synch to BES*

How many users are on Exchange? _About 65_

Are you receiving any sort of errors in the Messaging Agent logs? _I'll have to find the logs._

When you say it stopped syncing, it is for everyone of just a few users? _The new ones that I need synced won't do it anymore._

If it is just one or two users what happens if you put them on a static agent? Same thing? _What is a Static Agent? How do I do this?
_
Also, I have tried using a USB cable, bec. I have synced a phone this way before we have upgraded our Exch and BES and it would always work. Now with the new Exch and BES it will only synced the Calendar & Contacts but email won't activate.

I might just call BES support tomorrow bec. this is really exhausting and frustrating. Similar issue happened 2 yrs ago, it's such a pain to troubleshoot Blackberry.
It's $500 for the annual support, we'll just go for this.

Thanks for your continued support. I will inform you of the resolution once I have called BES Support.


----------



## Clark76

*Re: Blackberry Curve & Bold won't synch to BES*

The default location for the logs is here: C:\Program Files\Research In Motion\BlackBerry Enterprise Server\Logs\<date>



> What is a Static Agent?


By default the BES uses a dynamic mailbox agent to handle the data flow between the handheld and the server. You can have a number of users all using the same agent. By assigning a user to a static mailbox agent only the user(s) you manually assign to will be handled by that agent. It is great to use when you do not want to sift through a bloated log when trouble shooting one user. Sometimes we will run into a case where one user is bringing down a messaging agent so we put them on a static so it will only crash the one spawned by the static while we trouble shoot the issue. It is more process intense though since each static mailbox creates another BlackBerryAgent.exe process and a new CalHelper.exe process on the BlackBerry Enterprise Server.



> How do I do this?


To assign a BlackBerry smartphone user to a static mailbox agent ID in BlackBerry Enterprise Server 5.0, complete the following steps:

Log into the BlackBerry Administration Service web console.
Expand User under the BlackBerry Solution Management.
Click Manage Users.
Search for the specific BlackBerry smartphone user and click the user's display name.
Click Component information in the user view.
Click Edit user.
Set Turn on static mailbox agent to Yes.
Enter a number between 200 and 399 in the Mailbox agent ID field.
Click Save all. 
KB12766-How to assign a BlackBerry smartphone user to a static mailbox agent on a BlackBerry Enterprise Server



> I will inform you of the resolution once I have called BES Support.


Please keep me updated. I would love to hear the results.


----------



## 2xg

*Re: Blackberry Curve & Bold won't synch to BES*

Hello,

Thanks a lot for your help Clark76, much appreciated.

I ended up calling RIM paid support after an hour the issue has been resolved. Here's a confirmation email received from the RIM support.


> Details:
> |ENH-BESX5.0.3.41|Unable to activate new devices on the server
> 
> Resolution:
> There were hung threads, restarted controller, dispatcher, mailstore and synchronization services


Strange bec. I restarted the Controller Service along with other Blackberry Services a couple of times before I called them.

I hope that this help other Posters as well.

This Thread is now Solved.


----------



## Clark76

*Re: [SOLVED] Blackberry Curve &amp; Bold won't synch to BES*

Thanks for the update. I guess it just took the one more restart of the services to clear things up. Does seem odd though.


----------

